# The Wife's idea of a vacation



## mrcook4570 (May 24, 2006)

So my wife has been visiting her family for the past week and calls to tell me that she has new plans for my summer vacation, which starts June 6.  She wouldn't tell me what her plans involved, so I've been sweating bullets the last few days.  She returned this morning, and when I got home from work today, she revealed her plans.  She had her SUV loaded with:






To give some idea of the size, the lacewood bowl blank near the center is 8x8x2

Here are a few close ups of some of her 'plans'




Pomelle Bubinga





Afzelia Burl





Curly Pink Ivory in front of Curly Katalox

And something that I've never seen before




Curly Macassar Ebony


Now, this is the same woman that told me a few months ago that I should to reduce my wood inventory.  I am really fearful of what she expects in return.


----------



## Gary Max (May 24, 2006)

That looks like a great way to stop you from buying wood?????
Nice haul.


----------



## Ron Mc (May 24, 2006)

WOW!! Stan it looks to me like you are going to have a great vacation.[] I need to go have a chat with my wife![]


----------



## thetalbott4 (May 24, 2006)

If my wife brought home a car load of material like that, I'd want to know what she burned down / crashed / or what his name is...not that I would care as long she kept bringing the wood![]


----------



## alamocdc (May 24, 2006)

Holy crap, Stan, LOML wouldn't begin to know what kind of stuff to surprise me with!!! Actually I think it's a set up. She just got you all that nice wood so that you wouldn't tell her "no" when she lays her real vacation plans on you. [][}]


----------



## Paco (May 24, 2006)

If my wife pulled up in the driveway with a load like that, the first words out of my mouth would be,
"Who are you and what have you done with my wife!"


----------



## airrat (May 24, 2006)

mommy!!!!!


----------



## Dario (May 24, 2006)

WHOOAAA!!!!!! [:0][:0][:0]

Yep,be careful of what she'll ask in return...but whatever it is, I think it is worth it []

She sure knows how to shop though.  Now what is her number so my wife can talk to her [][}].


----------



## Pipes (May 24, 2006)

I be a as shook up as a dog @#$%^& peach seeds IF my wife did that [:0]





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## gerryr (May 24, 2006)

I think I need to have a talk with my wife.[:0]


----------



## melogic (May 24, 2006)

I think the next time we see each other, I am going to let my wife talk A LOT MORE with your wife. Nice haul Stan. Have fun with all of that wood, that's the main thing to remember.


----------



## Jim15 (May 24, 2006)

Congratulations Stan, both on the wood and picking a great wife.


----------



## KenV (May 24, 2006)

OK -- so where did she do her shopping??

(Never ever question your wife's taste - she picked you)


----------



## Johnathan (May 25, 2006)

Wow. Wonderful wife you have there![8D]


----------



## Draken (May 25, 2006)

Looks like you have way too much wood to go through on your vacation, so I'll gladly take some of it off your hands, just PM me! [][}][}]

Nice haul, be sure to give your wife some extra special luv'n, she's a keeper!

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## JimGo (May 25, 2006)

OK Stan, the Northern Virginia and Ohio IAP contingents will be converging on your house for the long weekend.  You're going out of town, right? []

Congrats!  Looks like you'll be having a LOT of fun for quite some time to come!


----------



## Radman (May 25, 2006)

Holy Moly!!
Does she have a sister?[]
Nice wood score...


----------



## Ryan (May 25, 2006)

VERY NICE SCORE!! and a big YOU SUCK! (In a nice way) Your wife on the othre hand is very sweet. I hope that you are only going to be using the cut off's as pen blanks on most of this.

You are one lucky man.

NOW! Let's have a little talk on where she found this stuff. I am surprised no one has already asked. Fathers day is coming up!![]

Ryan


----------



## GBusardo (May 25, 2006)

OMG!!!   (tongue hanging out)   []


----------



## leehljp (May 25, 2006)

Dario and Chitswood just saw their orders drop! [] Boy that is nice wood and a VERY nice wife!


----------



## ed4copies (May 25, 2006)

I can hear it now, "Dear, you remember all that nice wood I got for you, don't you (said cooingly)?"

"So, if I bought myself a very small cottage on just a few hundred acres next to my folks, you wouldn't think that was a problem, would you?????" 

 "See that big truck in the driveway, we need to load up our stuff-mom & dad are waiting!!"

"Don't forget your nice wood, but there won't be room for that big ol' lathe, I also bought you a nice whittlin' knife and glove!!!!"

We call this the other shoe dropping.[}][}][8][8][][]


----------



## mrcook4570 (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />We call this the other shoe dropping.[}][}][8][8][][]



I just hope it doesn't hit me between the eyes [B)]

Actually, my wife has become fairly knowledgeable of wood over the last couple of years.  And a few months ago, I finally talked her into turning.  I can't get her interested in turning pens, but she has made quite a few bottle stoppers, tops, and boxes.  I've been running low on my larger stock, so, I have a feeling that 'my' new wood will quickly become 'hers'.  I am going to have to hide a few pieces for safekeeping.


----------



## woodbutcher (May 25, 2006)

NOW the REALstory emerges!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![][][]
I wish my wife would take an interest in turning
Jim


----------



## thetalbott4 (May 25, 2006)

> I am going to have to hide a few pieces for safekeeping.


AH HA!! I knew there was something under all that generosity! What you need to do is make a few passes with the tablesaw on the ends of some of the boards to make sawdust. Hide the boards. Put the sawdust where the boards used to be. Place a few wierd looking bugs on the sawdust and then tell the wife termites ate all the wood.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jun 4, 2006)

Stan,
Ah, no wonder you haven't been ordering anything lately...So tell me, does your wife give classes?  Actually, my wife doesn't mind it so much when I buy wood.  Your wife's taste is impeccable.  Did she buy it off of a person going out of the business?  Sorry, I didn't mean to drool on the screen.[]

Rob


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 4, 2006)

My wife: never. Wadda load. Incredible.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jun 4, 2006)

OK Stan---If I could find a replica of your wife---I actually would consider getting married "again".  And where'd she get that wood?  WOW!!!![]


----------



## Penmonkey (Jun 4, 2006)

That is awsome!!! You are one of the most well-off man there ever was.
Um, do you have a daghter? Just wondering.


----------



## ilikewood (Jun 5, 2006)

I sure hope your not complaining!!![8D]


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Jun 5, 2006)

So I says... "See Honey, See See.  See what his wife got him"...

And she says one word, "COUCH".  grrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C_Ludwigsen_
> <br />So I says... "See Honey, See See.  See what his wife got him"...
> 
> And she says one word, "COUCH".  grrrrrrrrrrr.



Chuck, you can sleep in my shop if she kicks you out []

And Travis, all of our 'daughters' are of the four-legged variety []


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 6, 2006)

How come my honeydo list does not look like that!


----------

